# Pics of Mi-8



## Pisis (Apr 29, 2006)

The Mil Mi-8 (NATO reporting name "Hip") is a large twin-turbine transport helicopter that can also act as a gunship. The first single-engine (AI-24W) prototype, W-8, flew in 9 July 1961. Second one with two AI-24W engines made its first flight on 17 September 1962. After few changes it was introduced into the Soviet Air Force by 1967 as Mi-8. There are numerous variants, including the Mi-8T which in addition to carrying twenty four soldiers is also armed with rockets and anti-tank guided missiles. The navalized Mil Mi-14, and attack Mi-24 are derived from the Mi-8.

Czech Republic, along with Poland and Russia is the largest user of Mi-8's. Overall, Mi-8 and it's variants are used by almost 50 countries.

I took these pics directly from my garden, during some paratrooper training. Unfortnately my batteries weren't recharged so when I had the zoom closeup, the cam went off. What a shame... But I'm gald I made these, at least. Enjoy them!


----------



## v2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mi8 and mountains...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2006)

Did you take those, V2?


----------



## Pisis (Apr 30, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Did you take those, V2?



Yo yo! Nice pictures, my can't be that nice because it was foggy and just before raining... I got'em downloaded...


----------



## v2 (May 1, 2006)

Mi8 from Russia...


----------



## Pisis (May 1, 2006)

Cool pics!


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2006)

Nice pics v2!


----------



## Pisis (May 5, 2006)

Mi-8 OK-XYC, taken - again - from my backyard.


----------

